# VWP Customs Procedure



## firesoul87 (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello! I have a question about what it's like to go through US customs. I have a friend from New Zealand who is visiting me very soon. They are coming through the VWP and will have a round-trip ticket that has a return flight date that is less than the 90 day maximum. For those of you who have been through customs, can you tell me your experience? Any tips and advice are appreciated! Also, do customs treat people differently depending on their age? My friend is under 18. 

Thank you in advance! 

Edit: Oh, I should also mention. They did the ESTA application and were instantly approved, so that is all good to go too!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

firesoul87 said:


> Hello! I have a question about what it's like to go through US customs. I have a friend from New Zealand who is visiting me very soon. They are coming through the VWP and will have a round-trip ticket that has a return flight date that is less than the 90 day maximum. For those of you who have been through customs, can you tell me your experience? Any tips and advice are appreciated! Also, do customs treat people differently depending on their age? My friend is under 18.
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Edit: Oh, I should also mention. They did the ESTA application and were instantly approved, so that is all good to go too!


To make things simple and uncomplicated, no food, no booze, no drugs, no fruit, etc in their luggage, and try to keep it under 6 pieces of luggage, Also don't dress/look like a skateboarder coming into Customs. Dress like they are going to school, and comb their hair.  This might sound biased, but that's Customs looking for potential targets.

Have the forms filled out completely and dated and signed (a lot of people forget to sign them). Look the officer in the eyes when they ask any questions. 

This has always worked for me, and avoided secondary inspections, lengthy questioning, or the Inquisition act. I haven't seen any age bias, but they definitely target the way some people look or act in order to pull them aside for secondary inspections and a lot more questioning.


----------



## firesoul87 (Sep 7, 2010)

GringoCArlos said:


> To make things simple and uncomplicated, no food, no booze, no drugs, no fruit, etc in their luggage, and try to keep it under 6 pieces of luggage, Also don't dress/look like a skateboarder coming into Customs. Dress like they are going to school, and comb their hair.  This might sound biased, but that's Customs looking for potential targets.
> 
> Have the forms filled out completely and dated and signed (a lot of people forget to sign them). Look the officer in the eyes when they ask any questions.
> 
> This has always worked for me, and avoided secondary inspections, lengthy questioning, or the Inquisition act. I haven't seen any age bias, but they definitely target the way some people look or act in order to pull them aside for secondary inspections and a lot more questioning.



Thank you for the sound advice!  I will pass this along. I have one question--when you say forms, are you referring to the I-94W? My understanding is you no longer need to carry that due to the ESTA screening process.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

firesoul87 said:


> Thank you for the sound advice!  I will pass this along. I have one question--when you say forms, are you referring to the I-94W? My understanding is you no longer need to carry that due to the ESTA screening process.


Haven't flown back to the US in a while now, but I believe they still ask you to fill out the customs form - listing anything you are importing into the US (i.e. anything you're bringing with you and intend to leave there - like gifts for your host). Even returning Americans have to fill that one out, so it's no big deal.

Oh, one other pointer on talking to the nice immigration officer on arrival. Answer all questions simply but truthfully. Don't volunteer any "extra" information not asked for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

I-94 has not yet been completely pulled. As posted before - fill it out completely (make a list at home), import no fresh food (cans/candy are ok) and answer all questions but do not chitchat.

As bad as airline food has gotten - your friend may want to pack a snack or two (no liquids).

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## firesoul87 (Sep 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone =)


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

As long as the forms are filled out your friend will be okay. Also, the customs officials have a noisy habit of flipping through the pages of my passport and asking me questions about the places I have been. But they are usually quite pleasant in my opinion.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

nat21 said:


> As long as the forms are filled out your friend will be okay. Also, the customs officials have a noisy habit of flipping through the pages of my passport and asking me questions about the places I have been. But they are usually quite pleasant in my opinion.


We had one go overboard that he had checked my mother at xyz and now at a different location 10 years t the day.


----------



## nat21 (Oct 10, 2010)

twostep said:


> We had one go overboard that he had checked my mother at xyz and now at a different location 10 years t the day.


That's crazy. They just flip through mine and ask what I studied as I have a student visa from the UK and about places that I visited (i.e. "how was it?"or tell me that they visited or their wife wanted to visit someplace I visited at one point) and then they would say "welcome home".


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Oh, one other pointer on talking to the nice immigration officer on arrival. Answer all questions simply but truthfully. Don't volunteer any "extra" information not asked for.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Yeah, Bev's pretty correct here (as usual - she knows her stuff). The fact is you're basically dealing with a lot of double digit I.Q. Neanderthals who are on your basic power trip. I used to work as an air courier between LA - TOKYO - HONG KONG R/T years ago and dealt with these pathetico's ALL THE TIME. Most were cool but a few were totally out of control. After I had a long talk with the BIG CHEESE Customs boss at LAX he got his troops in order. From then on no one ever pulled their power trip sh*t on moi, not one peep, never even once (Never had any problems in Tokyo or Hong Kong).

These days it's MUCH WORSE. They either feel you up ("touch your junk" if you're a guy) or zap you with mucho radiation but they're still idiots (not ALL but most) - so not much has changed, it's just a downward spiral of less and less brain power. What I do now is just get anesthetized enough as to not care about anything (but not enough to pass out). Alcohol + some other stuff but it works. I don't let them bother me and they don't know I've just had a Keith Richards cocktail x 3. Gotta do what you gotta do - it's a crazy world full of twisted, not very bright bubble heads. That's a fact (is it obvious I hate authority? especially double digit IQ Authority - they can be super dangerous so watch out). Zoom


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Zoom said:


> These days it's MUCH WORSE. They either feel you up ("touch your junk" if you're a guy) or zap you with mucho radiation but they're still idiots (not ALL but most) - so not much has changed, it's just a downward spiral of less and less brain power. What I do now is just get anesthetized enough as to not care about anything (but not enough to pass out). Alcohol + some other stuff but it works. I don't let them bother me and they don't know I've just had a Keith Richards cocktail x 3. Gotta do what you gotta do - it's a crazy world full of twisted, not very bright bubble heads. That's a fact (is it obvious I hate authority? especially double digit IQ Authority - they can be super dangerous so watch out). Zoom


You have a problem with authority? Could have fooled me!!?? :rofl:

Anyhow, the folks who irradiate you and "touch your junk" are the TSA, not the customs and immigrations folks. 

Plus, there's a distinct difference between the CIS approach, depending on whether you enter through the "US citizens and green card holders" line or the "non-resident aliens" line. Trust me, I've done both (to accompany my NRA husband and check out the reception he gets). 

The point is, these guys (and gals) just have a job to do - probably one they aren't really thrilled about doing, either. Smile, be pleasant but not overly chatty and answer their questions as literally as possible. (Example: One time I was bringing a couple of Lindt chocolate bars for my Dad. The agent asked if I had any of that "good French chocolate" with me. To which I truthfully said, "oh, no - no French chocolate!")
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Zoom said:


> Yeah, Bev's pretty correct here (as usual - she knows her stuff). The fact is you're basically dealing with a lot of double digit I.Q. Neanderthals who are on your basic power trip. I used to work as an air courier between LA - TOKYO - HONG KONG R/T years ago and dealt with these pathetico's ALL THE TIME. Most were cool but a few were totally out of control. After I had a long talk with the BIG CHEESE Customs boss at LAX he got his troops in order. From then on no one ever pulled their power trip sh*t on moi, not one peep, never even once (Never had any problems in Tokyo or Hong Kong).
> 
> These days it's MUCH WORSE. They either feel you up ("touch your junk" if you're a guy) or zap you with mucho radiation but they're still idiots (not ALL but most) - so not much has changed, it's just a downward spiral of less and less brain power. What I do now is just get anesthetized enough as to not care about anything (but not enough to pass out). Alcohol + some other stuff but it works. I don't let them bother me and they don't know I've just had a Keith Richards cocktail x 3. Gotta do what you gotta do - it's a crazy world full of twisted, not very bright bubble heads. That's a fact (is it obvious I hate authority? especially double digit IQ Authority - they can be super dangerous so watch out). Zoom


Spring is near, all sorts of things are coming out of hibernation. Come on darling you can do much better.


----------

